
DO Not USE SPECIAL CHARACTERS as They Are Interpreted by SQL - hendi_
http://wogcc.state.wy.us/SundryPassWord.cfm
======
pudo
Someone should inform the other authorities that these authorities aren't
really an authority on authorization.

------
teh_klev
Archived copy of page:

[https://archive.is/8z5yZ](https://archive.is/8z5yZ)

------
jacobriers
Any bets on how long it will take for them to fix this?

~~~
ucho
They won't. they will place something like "mod_security" to filter queries
and remove the warning as they had it "fixed".

------
mcv
Anything interesting in their database?

~~~
rspeer
I'm guessing "not anymore".

------
PeterNorth
well, now they will know.

------
jackjeff
Lol. Incompetence has no limits.

------
sklogic
Administrative measures against SQL injection. Totally makes sense. Very much
in line with the very logic of this kind of people.

The sad part is that this is exactly the psychotype that rules this world.

